# Looking for a place that sells bubble counters



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi been away from fish world for a little bit. But looking to resetup my nano anyone have an idea where to pick up inline bubble counters?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Co2-Bubble-C...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item416cbadc6d

something like this. I went to AI but they no longer carry them.

any help is much appreciated


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*Menagerie may have some*

For local (downtown) options try Menagerie. Can't remember if they have inline bubble counters but I think they have at least 3 types. The Tropica, while not inline, is a combination bubble counter/diffuser (but it's a bit pricey).
If you're doing mail order, Ebay is probably your cheapest option.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you checked Angelfins?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bubble counter*

big als scarborough had something similar ...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone thank you for the responses. For some reason my email notification isn't working so didn't know I had replies. 

I have checked angel fins a couple days ago but it seems the non glass ones are sold out. 

I will check big as but if they only have the fluvial I'm not fond of that style of counter.


----------

